# DIY Shrimp food question?



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

I got a question. I have seen alot of DIY food recipes for fish do any of you use any for your shrimp? If so do you mind sharing? Thanks


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm active on a forum that is specifically geared towards shrimp and other freshwater inverts. Part of the forum is an entire sub-forum just on foods/feeding and includes a number of shrimpkeepers there sharing their 'recipes' for making such food. Rather than trying to take info from there and retyping it here, I'll just point you in the right direction.

Arizona Inverts - Foods & Feeding Forum

It's a great place to talk shrimp with other shrimpkeepers. Good, friendly folks who are able to help newbies with the basics as well as talk about rather advanced topics with those who already have tons of experience.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

I will check that out. Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

I took a look theres some great info there. THANKS


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad you found it helpful.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Surprised you were able to post a link to another forum. But great info none the less.

I use one that has been dubbed as Snailo. It's made with gelatin, baby food, calcium powder. You can also fold in other feeds such as fish flakes if you want. It's listed on another forum as well but I'll play it safe and not post the link. The person credited with making it is an expert in the world of inverts.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ditto what JohnPaul and James said - I've read that Food Thread, and made Snailo for my RCS, Cajun Crays and Brigs snails, and they really love it! I used peas for the baby food portion, and it was VERY popular!

You can freeze part of the batch, too, since it really should be kept refrigerated and used up within 7 days.

Also, blanched veggies are good, too. I get frozen organic broccoli florets, and will take one small one out and pour boiling water over it in a bowl, usually when I have boiled a kettle for tea/cocoa already. After its cooled, smash it up into bits. Just remember that the critters are SMALL..... don't overfeed. Smaller amounts more frequently are preferable to a larger amount that is then left to waste.

I've also used the Caltrate tablets (without Vitamin D) and the Brigs snails act like its candy. Smash a tablet up and put in a smaller piece for shrimps, not a whole tablet.

If you want some high quality pre-made food, Ken's now has a Veggie Stick with Added Calcium, specifically formulated for inverts. I've been using it, and it seems quite good. It gets soft fairly quickly, and my fish seem to really like it, too. The Dwarf Crays will grab a piece and drag it into the plants to eat it in peace - its pretty funny. 
KENS PREMIUM VEGETABLE STICKS WITH CALCIUM at the bottom of the page here:
http://www.kensfish.com/kenssticks.html

With whatever you use, just be on the lookout to avoid pesticides and heavy metals like copper. FW Shrimp are particularly sensitive to these.

Have fun cooking for the inverts!
-Jane


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

BTW, another vote here for the Ken's Veggie Sticks w/ Calcium. I use that (along with Hikari Crab Cuisine) to help provide a dietary source of calcium for all my inverts.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

JohnPaul said:


> Ken's Veggie Sticks w/ Calcium.


My #1 food source


----------

